# Veterans on Homesteading Today



## nwbound

I don't want to post this where its wrong but just wanted to remind people there is a veterans board here. I'm more of a lurker than poster myself but also a Iraq Vet and would love to just meet or talk to all other sorts of Vets.


----------



## Old Vet

I am retired from the Army and Army National Guard. I am willing to talk to just about anybody.


----------



## braggscowboy

Yes, 534th MP Co. Fort Clayton, CZ 66-68. Makes me a Viet Nam Era vet. Welcome home!


----------



## celticfalcon

209th mp(193rd inf) and 144th mp fcss panama,iraq.and pentagon(psd)
just an old vet here,at least i feel it in my knees and back.
tom


----------



## SFM in KY

DH is retired Navy, a Viet Nam vet and the commander of the local VFW post. However, he says all he will do with the computer is turn on the light in the office. I do pass on information to him and every so often he asks me to post a question/ ask for information here on HT.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich

Not a veteran but just wanted to tell you vets how much I appreciate what you have done for all of us in this the country. God bless you all!!


----------



## salmonslayer

Lots of us Vets here so feel free to post, I am retired after 33 years combined USMC and Army service (Infantry).


----------



## Qhorseman

Retired Navy


----------



## gila_dog

US Navy, USS Ranger, Vietnam, 67-71. Here's a link to a site with some pics I took. Also, lots of pics from other guys who served on USS Ranger over the years.

http://uss-rangerguy.com/Jeff_Ross/index.html


----------



## Windy in Kansas

208th MP Company 1966-1968. Draftee. 208th at that time was at Fort Leonard Wood, MO

A few photos at: http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t298/growerguy/Army Days or Canada/?start=all


----------



## braggscowboy

Forgot to mention, I was a draftee also, but would have gone during this time like the rest has been going. Someone has to do it and many troops have been over again and again. celticfalcon, I recall the 193 there. When were you in Panama? There is a good website for the534th. Check it out.


----------



## Chuck R.

Retired Army:
78-81 enlisted MP: 504th MP, 2nd MP, 437th MP
82-87 ROTC and in RIARNG 169th MP
87-05 commissioned Field Artillery: 11th ACR, 1st ID, 25th ID

Now working as a DAC. 

Chuck


----------



## jrpoland

Retired Navy. Submarines & surface.


----------



## sherry in Maine

not retired, but spent 11 years in service. Not fighting, was end of vietnam era & during part of the 'volar' times.
I respect veterans and their sacrifices. 
My husband was a vietnam vet, green beret during that time and served 21 years.


----------



## Wigglesdabum

0311( Infantry) USMC , Afghanistan 2010. Whats up?


----------



## ninny

Navy Seabees, '66 to '69. Vietnam, Danang, '68-'69. Lots of vets on here. I'm sure you can find some good conversation.

.


----------



## Joe in SD

USMC 71-75 HMX-1 Quantico


----------



## braggscowboy

Anyone on here do basic at Fort Polk in 66. North Fort C-2-5? I was there in the summer, and boy was it hot! Went from there to Panama. Like to find some C-2-5 members that might have been there when I was. My NCO drill sgt. was a wonderful guy, really. I had a lot of respect for him and still do. Sgt. Orange Gooding was his name. Not sure of first name spelling. He looked everyone over and said "boy what did you do in civilian life"? I told him I was a police officer and he said "you are squad leader of 1st platoon 1squad and everywhere we went, I was always in front. Hard on a fat boy, but the fat boy did not last long, in shape in a hurry. Never had to pull KP. If you did your job and held your squad responsible and they did a good job, none of them did either.


----------



## FarmboyBill

In Natl Guard 3 times. Kans and Okla.


----------



## sammyd

2 hitches in the USN from 84-92
reserve from 94-96
lotsa vets on here


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

Retired Navy Commander -1969 to 1994. Medically retired from Navy with 30% disability. 100% disabled by VA.


----------



## Qhorseman

gila_dog said:


> US Navy, USS Ranger, Vietnam, 67-71. Here's a link to a site with some pics I took. Also, lots of pics from other guys who served on USS Ranger over the years.
> 
> http://uss-rangerguy.com/Jeff_Ross/index.html



I enjoyed your pictures, I have carrier qualed on Ranger but never deployed on her. It was cool to see the Phantoms and the Whales in the deck load. I have been retired for quite a few years now, I still miss the pitch of the deck under my feet, there is nothing like a Sunrise on the flight deck in the Indian Ocean after a long night of of flight quarters.


----------



## HeelSpur

4 years in the navy, boiler tech on cv-62.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

I'm Viet Nam era regular army... was stationed in Pusan Korea.... you can visit me anytime

Did basic at Ft Dix NJ then 12 months of schooling at Ft Monmouth NJ then went to Korea for a year and came back to Ft Stewart Ga for a few months then discharged Dec 1974. I was an electronic repairman for secure communications both voice and data transmissions. After my discharge I got out of electronics ... which was probably a mistake.


----------



## nehimama

USAF- 1971 - 1998. Medical field.


----------



## nwbound

wow I didn't expect such a great turn out of old war dogs lol I was us army ranger and 82 airborne from 2000-2005 basic and airborne school at old for benning.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

A lot of guys (myself included) have trouble talking about many of the things they had to do in the Military. Too many of us have Viet Nam PTSD, Iraq etc PTSD. Really too bad that your brain is trashed from some of the things we were asked to do, and did. I couldn't hunt in the woods for many years since Nam. You wouldn't want to be someone who snapped a twig behind me if I had a rifle in my hands. I still have a profound hatred for bugs, spiders, snakes, etc - you know, the kinds of things that crawl along with you or on you in the jungle.


----------



## tarbe

HeelSpur said:


> 4 years in the navy, boiler tech on cv-62.


I was also on the Indy. Marine Detachment...'77-'78.


----------



## nwbound

PTSD is something that I have had a problem with. Its much better thanks to God,my wife and time healing


----------



## HeelSpur

tarbe said:


> I was also on the Indy. Marine Detachment...'77-'78.


Missed you by a year, didn't arrive til '79 and at the wrong time.


----------



## babygoats!

USMC '75-'79. Husband is a Vietnam vet - Army.


----------



## stockdogtta

Army-25th Inf Div...2/22 -Vietnam '69-volunteered draft


----------



## woodsy

Army 75-77 3/11 Cav


----------



## Catalytic

Hubby is AD Army, 19.5 years served so far, apparently we're going the distance, he just committed to 5 more years :dance:


----------



## Win07_351

USMC Aviation 6 years (F-4 Phantoms).


----------



## al

U S A F ,1953/1975. One old HABU.


----------



## buck_1one

U.S. Army Infantry & Airborne
Fort Benning Georgia
Baumholder Germany
Camp Darby Italy
Fort Bragg N.C.


----------



## eagle326

Army 68 to 73
MOS- 62e2p Hvy. equip. operator.
Basic - Ft. knox Ky.
A.I.T. - Ft. Leonard wood Ms.
Airborne school - Ft. Benning Ga.

68 -70 - 82nd. Abn. Div. N.C.
70-71 101st. Abn. Div. Vietnam
Aug.71-73 27th. Engr. Btl. Ft. Bragg ; N.C.

In Nam we would break our D-5 dozers down into two parts and fly out to mountain tops to build fire bases ; observation posts or cut roads down to valley floors. Clear jungle. 
We would fly out with grunts to secure area and radio for flying crane to bring in dozer in two trips and then put back together to start mission. Many other things ; but this was our usual mode.


----------



## deaconjim

USN 79-88
Nuclear Field Electrician's Mate 1st Class
Submarine Service
USS James Madison SSBN 627
USS Narwhal SSN 671
Naval Submarine Support Facility Groton CT.


----------



## gila_dog

ninny said:


> Navy Seabees, '66 to '69. Vietnam, Danang, '68-'69. Lots of vets on here. I'm sure you can find some good conversation.
> 
> .


Be careful! If you get a bunch of old sailors telling sea stories the BS will get knee deep.


----------



## Copperhead

USMC 98-06
Combat Engineer
Primary Marksmanship Instructor
2 trips to Iraq


----------



## Rusty'sDog

If you can read, thank a teacher.
If you can read English, thank a soldier!


----------



## foxfiredidit

U.S. Army Dogsoldier - '68 to '73

"Nothing but a thing", Glad to see all you guys still kickin'.


----------



## OldHippyWitch

U.S. Air Force - Crypto Tech, '84 - '90

Nice to see so many vets hang their hat at this site.

:grouphug:


----------



## bergere

Husband is Retired Navy, 20 years in, worked on F-14 TomCats (and their replacements) from 79 to 99. 

I followed him every where he was stationed.
While I was on land .... he served on these aircraft carriers over the years.
USS Enterprise
USS Carl Vinson
USS Ranger


----------



## tojo66

A couple days ago I helped my mom go through her brother's(marine KIA- Vietnam) box. Funeral guest book, letter from the White House, H.S. graduation tassle, letters from his fiance, etc.... Many tears and a few funny stories. I just can't thank vets and their families enough.


----------



## SectorSteve

USN Retired, '71 to '92 , Air Traffic Control.


----------



## buck_1one

tojo66 said:


> I just can't thank vets and their families enough.


I remember when I got back home after basic and AIT, my girlfriend and I went out to a small carnival near where she lived. I didn't have much to wear, all of my stuff was packed away before I left for basic, so I just went in my Class A's. I'll never forget all the people who came up to thank me for everything I do. Made me feel real good, but for one thing. I kept saying to myself, I just got out of basic....I haven't done anything yet. :hysterical:

One proud, puff my chest out moment...I was out, once again in my Class A's, a no rank E-1. I ran into an E-6, he looked at me saw that blue cord on my shoulder and said something about "infantry", then he stepped out of my way and let me pass. I was dumbfounded but proud non-the-less!

Oh and thank you for the recognition. 

Buck


----------



## foaly

USN enlisted woman, 1980s.

Air traffic control

NAS Memphis
NAS Alameda


----------



## foaly

bergere said:


> Husband is Retired Navy, 20 years in, worked on F-14 TomCats (and their replacements) from 79 to 99.
> 
> I followed him every where he was stationed.
> While I was on land .... he served on these aircraft carriers over the years.
> USS Enterprise
> USS Carl Vinson
> USS Ranger


I'll bet your DH was at NAS Alameda at the same time I was. Early 80s. Those ships were at Alameda during my time there. Even took a tour of the Enterprise and Vinson. Made me glad I was at the air station and not on a ship.


----------



## salmonslayer

foaly said:


> I'll bet your DH was at NAS Alameda at the same time I was. Early 80s. Those ships were at Alameda during my time there. Even took a tour of the Enterprise and Vinson. Made me glad I was at the air station and not on a ship.


 Foaly, I was in the USMC and stationed with the Inspector Instructor staff in Alameda in the early 80s and used to pull security when the protestors used to block the rail road tracks. Remember when the Enterprise ran aground right off the dock and all the family members where sitting there looking on in frustration (must have been 83 or so)? I really liked Alameda and used to have a sail boat berthed at Treasure Island. Went back a couple years ago and the Todd shipyards are abandoned, Alameda is no longer a base, and neither is Treasure Island.


----------



## EasyDay

USN, computer geek 79-'99
7 years overseas (London and Sicily), the rest here at home, 4 years of that underground at Raven Rock. Deployed w/my TLAM det on USS Theodore Roosevelt.

As an aside, my son-in-law picked up Chief this year in the USN. As any Navy Chief can tell you, this is a FUN time of year for Chiefs!  So, I flew to VAB and attended the last week of training, initiation night, and the pinning ceremony. WOW! It felt GREAT being back in uniform after 12 years, and the Chiefs in the mess were awesome! Took me right in as if I'd never left! Drove past the carrier piers and felt that tug of wanting to "smell" the ship!  (Few will be able to relate to this!) Lots of mixed emotions that trip, but SO proud that SIL is now part of the Chief's mess.


----------



## foaly

salmonslayer said:


> Foaly, I was in the USMC and stationed with the Inspector Instructor staff in Alameda in the early 80s and used to pull security when the protestors used to block the rail road tracks. Remember when the Enterprise ran aground right off the dock and all the family members where sitting there looking on in frustration (must have been 83 or so)? I really liked Alameda and used to have a sail boat berthed at Treasure Island. Went back a couple years ago and the Todd shipyards are abandoned, Alameda is no longer a base, and neither is Treasure Island.


PM'd you, Salmonslayer


----------



## salmonslayer

foaly said:


> PM'd you, Salmonslayer


 Turns out Foaly and I were there at the same time..small world!


----------



## beowoulf90

Enlisted Oct 1977 - ETS July 1984, it might have been June, I don't remember anymore..

A 1/319 FA Airborne, 82nd Airborne 1978 - 1981 Fort Bragg NC
Community Counseling Center (Drug and Alcohol) Jan 1982 - Jan 1983 Fort Bliss TX
23rd Combat Engineers, 3rd Armor Div. Frankfurt Germany 1983 - 1984 ETS

Basically it breaks down as this..
A Gun Bunny (a 13B, artillery crewman) - 82nd Airborne, Fort Bragg, NC

A Urine procurer ( no MOS, but I was the guy with the 45 on my hip telling some to urinate into the bottle it went as follows;
Lets go!
Put the lid on! (the bottle)
Rinse it off! (the bottle)
Dry it off! (the bottle)
Lets Go!
All done while my hand was resting on the 45 ACP..) - Fort Bliss, TX

A draftsman (old school) (a 81B, draftsman) Worked in Combat Engineers liaison's office. Basically kept track of land mines, road craters etc and back engineered others' equipment to figure out how to destroy it.. 3rd Armor Division, Frankfurt Germany...


----------



## Fat Charlie

beowoulf90 said:


> A Urine procurer ( no MOS...


That's an ICUP NCOIC.


----------



## beowoulf90

Fat Charlie said:


> That's an ICUP NCOIC.


:drum:

I wasn't an NCO I was only a Spec 4. :grin:


----------



## Fat Charlie

That's an AHIC, then!


----------



## Nomad

USAF 1966-74. Power Plant Technician.

Nomad


----------



## beowoulf90

Fat Charlie said:


> That's an AHIC, then!


Add Little before that and you have it correct, LAHIC

But hey I got an ARCOM for that work... It was a year of torture on me, having to be a LAHIC, but in the long run it was worth it for the experience. With both the experiences from being with the 82nd Airborne and being the LAHIC at Fort Bliss, it set me up for the job with the 3rd Armor in Germany..


----------



## Frenchy

_USN 1983-1990
Parachute Rigger

went to Great Lakes boot then to Lakehurst NJ for A school

was with VFA-131 in Lemoore CA as well as in Cecil Field FL did first part of Med cruise on board the USS Coral Sea ........ was on board when Coral Sea was hit by oil tanker ...........

transfered to VA-27 back in Lemoore did West-Pac cruise on board USS Carl Vinson '86-'87.............

did shore duty stationed at China Lake CA with VX-5 test squadron_


----------



## Harv

Old Navy....4 years, 1 month and 29 days....sailors do have more fun...H


----------



## Huntinfamily

USMC 95-2005
0311 (Infantry)
I and I staff in Toms River NJ
Recruiter
2 Med floats, one on USS Kearsarge one on USS Guam
18 months in Iraq, 6 months in Afghanistan, 3 months in Liberia, 5 months in Zaire 
Served with Command Element of 22MEU
3/5
3RD SRIG
Attended British Royal Marines Sniper school while on Marine Transfer program living in Edinborough Castle in Scotland


----------



## ArmyDoc

Username says it all - US Army Surgeon for 16 years, +4 in the active reserves during medical school.


----------



## swollen tongue

U.S. Army Vietnam and then Germany 1970-1973 Artillery Surveyor 8/26th and 5/27th Tab aquisition, Ahn Khe in the central highlands, also Phang Rhan,Tuy Hoa, Pleiku. Got my draft notice so I went down and joined RA let there be no more war for I am tired and weary...my soul has surendered and is at the mercy of humanity..........my future is bleak and humble.........my past is unforgotten for internity.


----------



## therunbunch

I just went into the vet forum and got a little confused... all that is there is stickies... ???

Anyhow.. my husband and I are both vets.. and he's coming home from Afghanistan within the next 2 weeks after 20 months there with his Defense company (he's been with them 10 years). He's leaving the company and I got out of the military nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## Fat Charlie

Go to "Display Options" at the bottom. The "From The" tab defaults to showing only posts from the last day. I just saw a post about that in the last couple weeks. Until then it seemed more like a "People Who Happen To Know Or Be Related To A Veteran" forum and I ignored it.

I had thought for a moment that it would be nice if the forum were more accessible. Then I remembered all the "thank you" posts and felt good about missing out on the forum if that's what it takes to keep it from being flooded with that idiotic crap. 

Coming home on leave, I was trying to change planes in Atlanta with a guy in my unit who was about 30 years older than me. We were late because some full time POS (who apparently needed a refresher on the definition of AWOL) was late and we couldn't deplane until we had been officially told not to drive drunk, beat up our wives or miss our flight back to the desert. I had both our bags and was breaking through the crowd for us, and I felt like Rex Kramer fighting my way through all the "well meaning" speedbumps.


----------



## ebriggs51

U.S. NAVY 68-71 Brown Water Navy, Mike Boats, Vietnam


----------



## Linsay2231

Me - USMC 2005 - 2010: Criminal Investigation

DH - USMC 2005 - 2009: Infantry


----------



## Rockytopsis

Not sure where to put this and if the mods need to put it someplace else go ahead but I thought it was important. Please to the following link and read and sign the petition.
http://heroes.vfw.org/site/MessageViewer?em_id=17561.0
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## bigrandy

boot camp at orlando aug 78
uss george washington ssbn 598 63 days underwater
uss coral sea cv43 102 days at sea during the iran hostage thing


----------



## wwubben

Naval submarine service 1960-1964.Had some excitement with the Cuban flap.The US lost a sub while I was in the service.What a chilling feeling.I am proud to have served.My two brothers and brother in law also served in the navy.My youngest brother was drafted into the navy.


----------



## HeelSpur

bigrandy said:


> boot camp at orlando aug 78
> uss george washington ssbn 598 63 days underwater
> uss coral sea cv43 102 days at sea during the iran hostage thing


I was on the Indy and believe we relieved the Coral Sea in that mess. We hit 2 ports in 204 days, but some of the officers got a 1/2day port in Rota on the way home. Our route home was interesting, thru the Suez Canal.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

I was USNR, 7 1/2 years active.
NFO on S-3's, Spent time on USS Forrestal CV-59 in the late '80s.


----------



## rkintn

Law Enforcement Specialist, E-4/Sgt, USAF 1986-1991


----------



## Country Wench

Been a while sincer anyone posted here... so I guess I'll chime in 

USAF -- will be retiring this summer ! Computer electronics/networking and now command post..... been an interesting life *LOL*


----------



## EasyDay

Country Wench said:


> Been a while sincer anyone posted here... so I guess I'll chime in
> 
> USAF -- will be retiring this summer ! Computer electronics/networking and now command post..... been an interesting life *LOL*


Congratulations on your upcoming retirement!


----------



## Tegerian

Retired Air Force, 22 years in Security Forces from 1988 to 2010, Panama, Desert Storm/Shield, Bosnia, Kosovo, Afghanistan, Iraq, etc,. 

100% disabled


----------



## Big_Al

US Army, 1967 - 1970
Vietnam - Quang Tri Province, 69-70


----------



## alleyyooper

there is a web site for Veit Man vets looking for people. Sorry I don't have a link I just know it is there and a search will find it. 
Even when all the WWII vets are gone they will still spit on Nam vets, the forgoten but better than Granada vets.


 Al


----------



## AdamfromNW

Navy Corpsman 2004-2009
MCRD PI 2005-2007
4th Tanks 2007-2009
Iraq - Operation DAN 2008


----------



## grandma12703

Big Al, my father was in quang tri province in Vietnam from 1967-68. He was KIA in May of 68.


----------



## Big_Al

grandma12703 said:


> Big Al, my father was in quang tri province in Vietnam from 1967-68. He was KIA in May of 68.


I'm sorry, ma'am. I grieve for our fallen, to this day. 
Was he a Marine?


----------



## Country Wench

EasyDay said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming retirement!


Thanks EasyDay ! I'm looking forward to spending time with my family !


----------



## dfr1973

Me: Army, 1998-2005, OIF1 ('03), VA just upped me to 90%
Hubby: still in, due to ETS in early '13 unless they med board him first.


----------



## Rockytopsis

I found this photo and thought I would share.








Thanks to all
Nancy


----------



## Linebacker

US Air Force 1988 - 1999; TN Army National Guard 2001- present.
I'm on my way to fly back to the states today from Kuwait for 15 days leave. This is my last deployment as I look forward to retiring soon.


----------



## vicker

USAF 79-83. PAC, SAC, LAC. Munitions.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Linebacker said:


> US Air Force 1988 - 1999; TN Army National Guard 2001- present.
> I'm on my way to fly back to the states today from Kuwait for 15 days leave. This is my last deployment as I look forward to retiring soon.


Sent you a PM.
Nancy


----------



## grandma12703

Big_Al said:


> I'm sorry, ma'am. I grieve for our fallen, to this day.
> Was he a Marine?


Yes, Big Al he was a Marine.


----------



## SmokeEater2

Army- 1986-2006. 11B and 54B in my last few years.


----------



## DYngbld

US Navy 1990-2010


----------



## Qhorseman

U.S.Navy 1974-1996 Master-at-Arms


----------



## Big_Al

grandma12703 said:


> Yes, Big Al he was a Marine.


My Army outfit in Vietnam, 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized), was attatched to the Marines. We came under Command And Control (aka OPCON) of the 3rd Marine Division. Our troops operated with them, and shared base camps.
Great bunch of guys.

Once again please let me say I'm sorry for your loss. We miss our Brothers, and their families are in our hearts as well.
May God Bless you, ma'am.


----------



## hhhandyman

USAF(Ret), E-6, Hvy Equipment Operator (551xx) 1977-1991

My father: USN 1944-1947, Pacific Theater, Torpedoman on PT Boats

#1 Son: USMC (E-6) 1991-2000, Bosnia & Somolia; 2006 - Present: E-6, Army Guard Recruiter

#2 Son: USA (E-5) 1997-2003, Korea; Army Guard (1Lt) 2004- Present, Iraq


----------



## EasyDay

hhhandyman said:


> USAF(Ret), E-6, Hvy Equipment Operator (551xx) 1977-1991
> 
> My father: USN 1944-1947, Pacific Theater, Torpedoman on PT Boats
> 
> #1 Son: USMC (E-6) 1991-2000, Bosnia & Somolia; 2006 - Present: E-6, Army Guard Recruiter
> 
> #2 Son: USA (E-5) 1997-2003, Korea; Army Guard (1Lt) 2004- Present, Iraq


All four services! Awesome!
Well done, and thanks to all of you, past and present!


----------



## grandma12703

Someone tell me how to post a photo? I have one I really want to post in honor of memorial day.


----------



## grandma12703

Well, I never figured it out. I am so proud of all of the soldiers and their families that have made the ultimate sacrifice. I am 46 years old, lost my father in Vietnam, mother remarried a man that would not let us talk of daddy or display his photos. This year my church let me do a presentation (slide show and small speech). It was so hard but so liberating. It freed me from so much of my pain. I was able to stand up and show just how proud I was of my dad for the first time since I was 4 years old!! Thank you to all of those that serve and thank God for showing us the way to such an amazing little church.


----------



## ET1 SS

USN retired.

1976 - 2001

Electronics Tech on Subs [17 deployments]
I also did two tours of Law Enforcement.


----------

